# Indie Film Music Contest Summer 2022 just announced!



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 27, 2022)

Just received notification of the latest Indie Film Music Contest, this time for Summer 2022, and it opens for registration on April 29th.

It seems that there will be two films to choose from to score this time, and as before there is a Young IMFC and a Standard IMFC category, both paid entry.

Please see the following linked page for information: https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/


----------



## JokerOne (Apr 27, 2022)

thanks!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 29, 2022)

Just received an email from IMFC advising that registration for the contest is now open!


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 29, 2022)

Does anybody know how to see the videos before registering?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 29, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Does anybody know how to see the videos before registering?


For the previous contests, the films to be scored were shown on the page, but without sound effects.

It seems for the Summer 2022 contest, you have to register to see it.


----------



## Rob Burnley (Apr 29, 2022)

Sent them an email asking to see the videos before paying - have entered competitions before where the video turned out to be not that inspiring.


----------



## flampton (Apr 29, 2022)

Rob Burnley said:


> Sent them an email asking to see the videos before paying - have entered competitions before where the video turned out to be not that inspiring.


Any reply? First contest for me but only if I can see


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 29, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> For the previous contests, the films to be scored were shown on the page, but without sound effects.
> 
> It seems for the Summer 2022 contest, you have to register to see it.





flampton said:


> Any reply? First contest for me but only if I can see


Yeah it seems really strange. At least have a description of the films. My composing style is on the darker side so I don’t want to pay unless I know the films will suit my music


----------



## Rob Burnley (Apr 30, 2022)

flampton said:


> Any reply? First contest for me but only if I can see


I'll update the thread if I get a reply from the organisers.

There's been other competitions in the past that have listened to requests, then made the films available to preview - hopefully they will listen to us. Maybe send an email requesting this feature - the more people that ask, the more likely it is they'll make the changes on the website.


----------



## Olympum (May 1, 2022)

I have signed up, as I really appreciate the option to get feedback about my submission. I am treating it like an assignment part of a course. There are two clips offered, you can do both, and you can pay 10 euro per additional submission:

* Final cue from The Secret Number: 
* Full animation short Mafia Mix Up:


----------



## Remnant (May 16, 2022)

I signed up for this one and finished a score. Even though there is a fee, it is reasonable and the film looked like an interesting one to practice on. So I figured it was worth it with no illusion whatsoever that my entry would go anywhere. Anyway, I thought I would post since there is really no way to see what clip you actually get to score until after you register. The rules appear to allow sharing so long as you credit the original creators. The clip you are provided (you can actually pick one of two or both) for The Secret Number is the last 4.5 minutes of the film, with about 2 of those being credits. This was hard to develop a theme or themes with different treatments. I actually scored the entire film because I enjoyed it so much, but my actual entry therefore has call backs to themes that were handled earlier in the film, but actually seem to appear for the first time in the final entry, and even the credits, which seems a little odd. In any event, the first one below is the final scene that I am entering and the second one is the full 15 minute film I scored completely for fun/practice. Always welcome any feedback.


----------



## clintowenellis (May 16, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I signed up for this one and finished a score. Even though there is a fee, it is reasonable and the film looked like an interesting one to practice on. So I figured it was worth it with no illusion whatsoever that my entry would go anywhere. Anyway, I thought I would post since there is really no way to see what clip you actually get to score until after you register. The rules appear to allow sharing so long as you credit the original creators. The clip you are provided (you can actually pick one of two or both) for The Secret Number is the last 4.5 minutes of the film, with about 2 of those being credits. This was hard to develop a theme or themes with different treatments. I actually scored the entire film because I enjoyed it so much, but my actual entry therefore has call backs to themes that were handled earlier in the film, but actually seem to appear for the first time in the final entry, and even the credits, which seems a little odd. In any event, the first one below is the final scene that I am entering and the second one is the full 15 minute film I scored completely for fun/practice. Always welcome any feedback.



Really great work here! I think you've done really well and actually got me to watch the entire film again. Some nice themes and I'm always a sucker for some mallets so kudos to you.

As well as the excerpt did they also give you the full film without music as well? I find that interesting.

Also I noticed in the full film the sound was a little off. In the jelly bean scene around 4:00 the rain is drowning out the dialogue somewhat. Is that possibly something on your end or did it come like that?


----------



## Remnant (May 16, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Really great work here! I think you've done really well and actually got me to watch the entire film again. Some nice themes and I'm always a sucker for some mallets so kudos to you.
> 
> As well as the excerpt did they also give you the full film without music as well? I find that interesting.
> 
> Also I noticed in the full film the sound was a little off. In the jelly bean scene around 4:00 the rain is drowning out the dialogue somewhat. Is that possibly something on your end or did it come like that?


Thanks for listening and the feedback! I actually asked if they would send me the full film if they had it and they graciously did. Totally true about the voices and rain at points. Unfortunately it was just in the track. I tried a few things to fix it, like EQing that track a bit or automating some volume changes in the track, but because there is no way to separate out the voices and rain, and their balance was inconsistent within the track itself, it was hard to fix.


----------



## Manfred (May 16, 2022)

May I ask who you asked for the full film version of “The Secret Number”, as I’d love to score the whole film too? Fantastic job by the way!


----------



## Manfred (May 16, 2022)

Sorry…just figured it out that the competition gives you the option for the full version upon registration.. Best of luck with yours, it’s great!


----------



## Manfred (May 16, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Thanks for listening and the feedback! I actually asked if they would send me the full film if they had it and they graciously did. Totally true about the voices and rain at points. Unfortunately it was just in the track. I tried a few things to fix it, like EQing that track a bit or automating some volume changes in the track, but because there is no way to separate out the voices and rain, and their balance was inconsistent within the track itself, it was hard to fix.


Just viewed the none scored film and yours…so true…the issue is with the video provided. The rain SFX is simply too much. Not sure how one would handle this. The dialogue is so intertwined with the rain. Ugh!


----------



## Remnant (May 17, 2022)

Thank you for listening Manfred. Greatly appreciated. Yes the rain is just way too much and the volume bounces around a ton too. The balance against the voices is difficult. I actually emailed the general contest email and they were nice enough to me back a separate file. Sounds like now they have updated it to include the whole film, which is great. Even with the volume balance problems, scoring the whole film was a lot of fun. I have never completed one that long before and it was great to develop a few different themes and give them different treatments.


----------



## Manfred (May 17, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Thank you for listening Manfred. Greatly appreciated. Yes the rain is just way too much and the volume bounces around a ton too. The balance against the voices is difficult. I actually emailed the general contest email and they were nice enough to me back a separate file. Sounds like now they have updated it to include the whole film, which is great. Even with the volume balance problems, scoring the whole film was a lot of fun. I have never completed one that long before and it was great to develop a few different themes and give them different treatments.


Again, you did some really great work with this. I appreciate your “sound design” elements too, very effectively supports the music you created. You are especially skilled with transitions and scoring tightly to the screen and emotionality of the story. Nice subtlety and sensitivity in musical textures and story-telling…Bravo!


----------



## Remnant (May 17, 2022)

Thanks so much for the encouraging feedback Manfred. I’m an increasingly serious hobbyist and never really have a clue if anything I’m doing is any good. I would do it anyway. It is the best distraction from the rest of the world I find, as I’m sure many here do.


----------



## weeeeve (Jul 13, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Here is my entry for the 2022 Indie Film Contest. Mafia Mix Up. Would be very appreciative of any feedback.
Thanks!
Steven


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 14, 2022)

weeeeve said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my entry for the 2022 Indie Film Contest. Mafia Mix Up. Would be very appreciative of any feedback.
> Thanks!
> Steven



I like the idea of a jazzy arrangement (a bit cliché perhaps) 
I would have gone for a bit more darker and smoky tone.
Tempo variations are interesting, perhaps they are a bit too many/abrupt.
I am not sure I liked the energetic change when the poor guy enters the boss' office but that's personal taste I guess.
Just my two cents.

PS I am about to share my entry (but I worked on the other video)


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 14, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I signed up for this one and finished a score. Even though there is a fee, it is reasonable and the film looked like an interesting one to practice on. So I figured it was worth it with no illusion whatsoever that my entry would go anywhere. Anyway, I thought I would post since there is really no way to see what clip you actually get to score until after you register. The rules appear to allow sharing so long as you credit the original creators. The clip you are provided (you can actually pick one of two or both) for The Secret Number is the last 4.5 minutes of the film, with about 2 of those being credits. This was hard to develop a theme or themes with different treatments. I actually scored the entire film because I enjoyed it so much, but my actual entry therefore has call backs to themes that were handled earlier in the film, but actually seem to appear for the first time in the final entry, and even the credits, which seems a little odd. In any event, the first one below is the final scene that I am entering and the second one is the full 15 minute film I scored completely for fun/practice. Always welcome any feedback.



well, very nice work, it fits the video very well.
I particularly like the ending, with its building tension.
Speaking of which I feel the arpeggios/ostinatos are instead a bit too joyful if I can say.
well done


----------



## weeeeve (Jul 14, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> I like the idea of a jazzy arrangement (a bit cliché perhaps)
> I would have gone for a bit more darker and smoky tone.
> Tempo variations are interesting, perhaps they are a bit too many/abrupt.
> I am not sure I liked the energetic change when the poor guy enters the boss' office but that's personal taste I guess.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to listen and comment!
I chose a less dark approach as I saw the animation as bright, colorful, more 'cartoony' than dark and dreary. A personal interpretation.

What I was going for, with respect to the music when entering the office- the 'crew'- the Don, Consigliere, and bodyguard, are the center and apex of the drama, and so the music is intended to convey that feeling of their power and energy and dominance.
It works for me. But I totally understand your perspective and very much appreciate the feedback. Hearing different viewpoints helps broaden my perspective and my growth as a composer.

Looking forward to hearing your submission!

Steven


----------



## Remnant (Jul 14, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> well, very nice work, it fits the video very well.
> I particularly like the ending, with its building tension.
> Speaking of which I feel the arpeggios/ostinatos are instead a bit too joyful if I can say.
> well done


Thank you very much. I appreciate you having a listen and the feedback.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 14, 2022)

Here is my submission for the contest.
I picked The Secret Number film.

It’s been a fun learning exercise, a bit rushed though.
As an additional self-imposed challenge I tried to use only free or reasonably cheap libraries (intro price < $60):

<free>
Heavyocity Foundation Nylon Guitar
Arturia Augmented Strings Intro

<cheap>
Audiofier Veevum Sync Guitarscapes
El Dorado Legato Ambient Guitar
Orchestral Tools Opaline


----------



## berto (Jul 16, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> Here is my submission for the contest.
> I picked The Secret Number film.
> 
> It’s been a fun learning exercise, a bit rushed though.
> ...



Nice Stuff
i like the ambient drone stuff there, not sure if it is veevum guitarscapes (i noticed a deep pulse at the end, maybe) or the arturia, I like the strings anyway.. and the nylon guitar stuff, i think it is the free heavyocity 
i think that legato guitar with slides is a bit repetitive and i can clearly hear it's the same samples over and over, the slides i mean. it sounds fake. not the melody or programming's fault, it is the actual library. the trumpet as well, should have many more round robins or variations, it sounds fake. But this is no composing fault. it is the library...i like the idea of the dodgy trumpet note, but it is a bit too often. would have been nice to have different performances like that... 

but that is just my opinion...


----------



## BGaussling (Jul 16, 2022)

Hey everyone! I would also like to share my submission for the IFMC Summer 2022. Actually it's my first attempt on scoring for picture, before I did mostly practice on mockups and trailer tracks.

I appreciate any feedback


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 16, 2022)

@berto thanks a lot for your feedback.

you perfectly nailed how I used the libraries, yes the pulse drone is from Guitarscapes 👍

afaik the legato guitar has no RR and that's a pity. 

However I could have done probably better with the Opaline trumpet especially using CC#1 more


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 16, 2022)

BGaussling said:


> Hey everyone! I would also like to share my submission for the IFMC Summer 2022. Actually it's my first attempt on scoring for picture, before I did mostly practice on mockups and trailer tracks.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback




nice first try then. 

you chose the underscore/subdued route and it makes perfect sense

adding some additional tension variations could probably help a bit

I find a bit out of place the slightly epic brass tone at the beginning of the scene in the room/cell, but that's personal taste


----------



## S-B-L (Jul 18, 2022)

This is my submission for the contest.
It's my very first try to compose for a (short) film.
in this case, I wrote the ending score first and then I wrote the music for the film...

Looking forward to your comments...


----------



## BGaussling (Jul 18, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> nice first try then.
> 
> you chose the underscore/subdued route and it makes perfect sense
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your feedback, it's really helpful!
I wasn't too sure about the horns either, but somehow I ended up liking them and decided to keep them...


----------



## weeeeve (Aug 20, 2022)

I just saw the rankings/winners for the Indie Film contest. I wasn't a finalist, but I did place 11 out of 415 entries, so I'm really pleased! (Hope that doesn't come off as bragging; I'm just excited and wanted to share with someone!)

Steven


----------



## mgaewsj (Aug 20, 2022)

weeeeve said:


> I just saw the rankings/winners for the Indie Film contest. I wasn't a finalist, but I did place 11 out of 415 entries, so I'm really pleased! (Hope that doesn't come off as bragging; I'm just excited and wanted to share with someone!)
> 
> Steven



don't want to spoil the party  but I just checked my position and it's 11th as well.
I guess that anyone that was not a finalist (there were 10 finalists indeed) has been assigned a 'figurative' 11th place.
I could be wrong though.

btw I have not been able to listen to the winners yet, will do that later today


----------



## weeeeve (Aug 20, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> don't want to spoil the party  but I just checked my position and it's 11th as well.
> I guess that anyone that was not a finalist (there were 10 finalists indeed) has been assigned a 'figurative' 11th place.
> I could be wrong though.
> 
> btw I have not been able to listen to the winners yet, will do that later today


Ah, so tied for 11th place with 400 others? Oh well, I'm still saying i was 11th! ;^)


----------



## cleverr1 (Aug 21, 2022)

This was by far the most useful contest I've entered. I love that they provide a breakdown of points per criterion. I paid for feedback which was extremely helpful.

I was also "11th" 


I just noticed that you can view the percentiles for each mark in each criterion so if you add your mark's percentile to those of the marks above you can see the overall band you're in. If my maths is correct that puts me somewhere in the top 58.


----------



## mgaewsj (Aug 21, 2022)

btw I listened to the winning entries and while they are all very well done I find it difficult to differentiate them from many other entries that I listened to.
Anyway among the six winners I personally prefer the 3rd placed in both categories (they are better reflecting the mood and the pace of the film IMHO) while I find the absolute winner piece exceptionally well done but a bit cliché.
Any thoughts to share?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone, 11th place or otherwise! 🙌 👏 🎉


----------



## cleverr1 (Aug 23, 2022)

I've just noticed that I've been demoted since Sunday. I'm now 15th instead of 11th. Has anyone else had similar?


----------



## S-B-L (Aug 23, 2022)

I've been on the 11th place, now I'm 28th.
it seems that they are now sorting all the places after the 10th place...


----------



## Remnant (Aug 23, 2022)

I couldn’t figure out why I could not see any place or anything on my account like others. However, it looks like I entered, composed the score, put it up on YouTube and here and then forgot to actually enter it into the contest. I do these contests for practice and fun, but I will say not actually entering does make not winning go down a bit easier. Oh well. It was fun. Congrats to the winners and the excellent ones on here I listened to. On to the next one.


----------

